# Changing wheels on a bench grinder



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I need to change the wheel on my bench grinder. I've remove the shield around it and am ready to loosen the nut that holds the wheel in place. The problem is that I can't figure out how to keep the wheel from rotating while I loosen the nut. On a lawn mover or circular saw I can brace the cutting blade with a piece of wood, but a grinding wheel is smooth so there's nothing to stop it turning. Is there a "trick" to doing this, or should I just hold on the best I can with one hand while using a wrench to loosen the nut with the other hand?


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I generally hold the opposite wheel while I loosen the nut.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hold the other wheel or hold the wheel to be changed with a rag/shop towel jambed against the tool rest.
Don't get too rough with the job and, when the old wheel is removed, ya might wanna lube the grinder shaft with an anti-sieze compound. Do not over tighten the nut when installing the new wheel. Normal spin will keep the nut tight.
Bill


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

If the nut has become very tight, just tap the wrench with a mallet. I also ring a new stone before installing it. Put a nail or other metal object through the boor and tap the stone on the side lightly with another small metal object. An old timer showed me this many years ago and I still do it every time I change the stone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mveach, What is that supposed to do?


----------



## WoodKutter (Nov 27, 2008)

Remember also that the right wheel has right hand threads and the left wheel has left hand threads. I hold the other wheel with my hand also. Doesn't always work, just most of the time.

mveach is correct about ringing a wheel. when tapping the wheel lightly, you want to hear a nice ring to it. If it sounds dull or flat, the wheel has a fault in it and may come apart during use.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I always stand off to the side when I mount a wheel, the first time I power up. Either a new, stone or one that has not been used for a while. The bond that holds the grit together can be attacked chemically, or physically.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

How do you tell if you can't hear those sounds? ;-((


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

^Topa…don't stand in front of the grinder so as not be be there when the wheel flies apart.
Otherwise it takes a looong time to typ without stakes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't stand directly in line with anything when it starts up, especially large amp electrical switches or any 480 device. Saved me a lot of grief more than once ;-))

As a side note; a fellow I once did work for was standing in front of a 480 volt motor starter that was tripping a circuit breaker. He reset it and tried it, it tripped. He did it again and it tripped. He did it again, the starter blew up, the door flew open and took off a little piece of his ear! He was very lucky!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't realize the left wheel uses a left-hand thread. It seems like I should be able to use one wrench to hold the nut on one side while I loosen the nut with another wrench on the opposite side.


----------

